# fazioso



## underhouse

Volevo sapere se è meglio usare "factieux" o "partial" per indicare un giornalista fazioso.

Grazie


----------



## DearPrudence

D'après ce que j'ai compris, "*facétieux*" ne marcherait pas (on a plutôt une idée de quelqu'un de drôle...)
Ça serait plutôt "*partial*" je pense. Ma forse c'é una megliore parola


----------



## tie-break

Je confirme : _partial _


----------



## underhouse

Grazie mille a tutti e due!


----------



## Liseur

S'il s'agissait du manque d'impartialité et d'objectivité d'un journaliste politique, par exemple, on pourrait aussi dire de lui qu'il est _de parti pris_ ou _partisan_, ou même que c'est un journaliste _sectaire_.  Mais comme toujours, tout dépend du contexte.


----------

